# SIMPLE Wordpress Themes for TShirt Company??



## lowski987

I'm looking for a simple Wordpress theme for a tshirt website; something that looks similar to SnorgTees.com. For the life of me, I can't find anything like this! Please help?


----------



## Rodney

I think you posted this on Twitter too, but for others reading, I'd suggest looking into the Woothemes Ecommerce plugin for wordpress. 

It's actually a free ecommerce plugin that comes with a free theme.


----------



## lowski987

Thanks Rodney. Yea, that was me @anthonyBain. I'm going to look into Woo Themes for sure.


----------



## Gekkie96

Not sure how familiar you are with wordpress but to get a wordpress site similar to Snorg Tees you would have to do some customizations.

I agree with Rodney Woo Themes are nice I also recommend you take a look at Theme Forest they have some amazing stuff. All the good TF themes aren't free though but they are well worth the $20-$60.

Here is a nice e-commerce theme from TF: Express Store Premium E-Commerce WordPress Theme Preview - ThemeForest

Here's another nice one from TF you can access all the different skins for this one and it has some really cool interactive functions. http://www.yourinspirationweb.com/tf/?theme=sommerce

Here are all the TF e-commerce style themes just sort them by rank to see the best first ecommerce - files | ThemeForest

Here is a minimalistic FREE theme I like that could get you started but you would have to custom style the pages to match what you want. WordPress › Cleanr « Free WordPress Themes

Hope this helps you out and if you have any other question feel free to ask. Best of luck with the biz and website...


----------



## TaosEdge

Thanks for this. I've been kind of heading down this path but have been concerned about how much I'd need to "customize". Looking for a WP pro locally to help me. The themes look good though!


----------



## DigitalSuicide

i dont think SnorgTees.com is a wordpress looks a lot like an oscommerce backend


----------



## NovaDisc

TaosEdge said:


> Thanks for this. I've been kind of heading down this path but have been concerned about how much I'd need to "customize". Looking for a WP pro locally to help me. The themes look good though!


Nice site. Good choice, there.


----------



## patrioticflags

Are there any themes that can be used with 1shopping cart?

Most I can find are designed to be integrated with other programs like OSCommerce


----------



## printingray

I think this is customized or custom made. I suggest you to make a custom template rather than using an old one.


----------



## tapiocatundra

Has anyone found a theme that allows the customer to decide the color of the t-shirt while this change appears on the screen? Kinda like this: Better Call Saul! | Bang-On.com

I've been searching but I haven't been lucky so far.


----------

